# Zwei Netzwerkkarten im Gerät im selben Subnetz aber unterschiedlichen phys. Netzen



## oliver.tonn (14 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
ich treffe hier auf ein Konstrukt bei dem ich etwas Bauchschmerzen haben, die Frage ist jetzt zu recht oder nicht?
Ich habe mal gelernt, dass z.B. in einem PC für zwei Netzwerkkarten nicht das selbe Subnetz konfiguriert werden darf, also 192.168.1.100 und 192.168.1.101 bei Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0 geht gar nicht. Allerdings bezog sich das darauf, wenn beide Karten im selben physischen Netz angeschlossen sind. Bei Tante Google habe ich auch nur Beiträge zu diesem Fall gefunden.
Wie sieht das jetzt aber aus, wenn es zwei getrennte Netze sind? Ich finde das immer noch nicht glücklich, zumal, was passiert, wenn jetzt in den beiden Netzen Geräte mit der selben IP sind?


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Oliver,
das, was du da beschreibst, habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon oft gemacht. Eine Netzwerkkarte für das Betriebsnetz und eine Netzwerkkarte für den ProfiNet (oder auch EtherCat) der Anlage.
Ich hatte allerdings nie den Fall (jedenfalls wüßte ich es nicht), dass beide Netzwerkkarten dieselbe IP-Adresse hatten - die Netz-Adressen selbst konnten aber durchaus ähnlich sein ... (bei mir 192.168.0.xxx)


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Dezember 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> das, was du da beschreibst, habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon oft gemacht. Eine Netzwerkkarte für das Betriebsnetz und eine Netzwerkkarte für den ProfiNet (oder auch EtherCat) der Anlage.
> Ich hatte allerdings nie den Fall (jedenfalls wüßte ich es nicht), dass beide Netzwerkkarten dieselbe IP-Adresse hatten - die Netz-Adressen selbst konnten aber durchaus ähnlich sein ... (bei mir 192.168.0.xxx)


Die selbe IP-Adresse haben die auch nicht. Ich habe mir nur die Frage gestellt, was passiert, wenn in den beiden Netzen ein Teilnehmer mit gleicher IP wie der Teilnehmer am anderen Anschluss existiert passiert.
Der Profinet-Bus hat auch das selbe Subnetz habe ich gerade gesehen.


----------



## JSEngineering (14 Dezember 2021)

Ich spekulieren mal:

_/Spekulation on_
Sofern die Netzwerkkarten die gleiche Metrik haben, wird eine Anfrage vermutlich auf beiden Netzwerkkarten rausgeschickt. Über die Antwort wird er sich vermutlich die Routing-Tabelle aufbauen und merken, an welcher Karte welche IPs zu erreichen sind.
Sofern Du ein und die selbe IP in beiden Netzwerken hast, wird es zu Problemen kommen, weil er nur eine ansprechen kann. In der ARP-Liste sollte nur die letzte MAC drin stehen. Also wird er den Teilnehmer ansprechen können, der zuletzt ein ARP-Paket gesendet hat. Der andere Teilnehmer wird ignoriert.
_Spekulation off/_

Glücklich wäre ich mit solch einer Konfiguration auch nicht.


----------



## Windoze (14 Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte sogar schon den Effekt, das Windows immer auf einer Karte versucht hat eine IP zu erreichen obwohl die nur über die andere erreichbar war. Dadurch kam dann überhaupt keine Verbindung zu stande. Eingehende Verbindungen haben zwar funktioniert, ist aber trotzdem absolut nicht zu Empfehlen.


----------

